# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Suche: FKO Fixator Seitz&Haag

## Recall8

Gehrt zwar nicht hier rein, aber hier liegt die Trefferquote vielleicht hher.
Konnte keine Homepage von Seitz&Haag finden...Mir ist am Kliniks-fixator ein Teil abhanden gekommen und bevor ich , salopp gesagt, Unannehmlichkeiten bekomme, wrde ich das Teil gerne ersetzen. Leider finde ich zu besagter Firma keine adquate HP oder Kontaktadresse.
Oder weiss jemand nen guten onlineshop?
Danke lg

----------


## Mr. Listen

Seitz & Haag GmbH

Robert-Bosch-Str. 17
35440 Linden

Tel.: 06403/7852-0

gz nach mr =)

----------


## McZahnAG

> Gehrt zwar nicht hier rein, aber hier liegt die Trefferquote vielleicht hher.
> Konnte keine Homepage von Seitz&Haag finden...Mir ist am Kliniks-fixator ein Teil abhanden gekommen und bevor ich , salopp gesagt, Unannehmlichkeiten bekomme, wrde ich das Teil gerne ersetzen. Leider finde ich zu besagter Firma keine adquate HP oder Kontaktadresse.
> Oder weiss jemand nen guten onlineshop?
> Danke lg


Mal ehrlich: Ein wenig schwund ist immer. Einfach den Arti zurckgeben und hoffen, dass es keinen auffllt. Wenn doch hat man immernoch eine Haftpflichtversicherung.
Mir ist es im Examen passiert, dass mir ein Schlssel fr ein Fach verloren gegangen ist. Das ist mir vorher in 2 Jahren nciht passiert. Witzig war daran, dass ich bei der Schlsselannahme schon gemeckert habe, weil der Schlsselbund kaputt war. Und schwupp war der Schlssel weg. Ich habe einfach irgendeinen willkrlichen Schlssel drangehngt und dachte mir: Nach mir die Sinnflut.
Ist zwar nicht immer der richtige weg, aber schlielich macht man in der Klinik arbeiten selbst, die die Klinik abrechnet. Also mssen die auch mit ein wenig Schwund rechnen !

----------

